# Official supply of Gaggia parts in the UK?



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not sure whether Philips is trying (or already succeeded) in killing off the Gaggia brand. Does anyone know if there is an official source of Gaggia in the UK? I can find a few shops selling parts, but the supposed official uk Gaggia site is blank, and whilst a few things appear on the Philips UK site it's very sparse ( and doesn't include the Gaggia Classic gasket I need. Are shops just selling off what's left of the old parts stock, or are they still being manufactured?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.gaggia.uk.com/


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Try Mark as a forum member

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Only official suppliers are Philips . Nesn also sell as the only authorised repair shop.

My parts are sent direct from gaggia Italy

Regards

Mark


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Mark is great guy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> http://www.gaggia.uk.com/


Thanks - but supposedly the official site is http://www.cafegaggia.co.uk which is blank.

I'll order from Mark, thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The gaggiauk site is not any longer official, but they still sell and refurb anything gaggia. Tat said, it is also good protocol to use forum members and sponsors who pay the site to advertise. You will get a good service level and probably, as much help as you need!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

gaggia.co.uk and caffeshop.co.uk is owned by the former owner of gaggia uk. Phillips did not want to deal with him. not a nice guy. he went bust and then bought his own stock from liquidator to open up caffeshop !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PamW (Jun 22, 2013)

bilbomacuser said:


> I'm not sure whether Philips is trying (or already succeeded) in killing off the Gaggia brand. Does anyone know if there is an official source of Gaggia in the UK? I can find a few shops selling parts, but the supposed official uk Gaggia site is blank, and whilst a few things appear on the Philips UK site it's very sparse ( and doesn't include the Gaggia Classic gasket I need. Are shops just selling off what's left of the old parts stock, or are they still being manufactured?


I got a lot of help from Zsolt at www.gaggia-parts.co.uk

He sent me the correct part (after checking with me first) when I ordered the wrong part, and he didn't sell me parts I'd been told I would need but didn't. He seems to keep a reasonable stock of things you'd normally need. Anything he doesn't have in stock comes from Italy, so I assume he's dealing directly with Gaggia.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

he is a good guy, I have helped him a number of times.

really nice guy


----------

